# Haybale blind??



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody ever used a haybale blind from Midwest haybale blinds? They aren't to high $250 look pretty well built. What do y'all think?


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Never used one, figured they would be full of chiggers, spiders.


----------

